# can i order playboy tv and have it not show up on the bill?



## pigeontoe (Aug 1, 2008)

First off, i just wanted to say i'm a 33 year old man. Also, my directv account is in my name, the reason i ask this is because my mom pays the house bill. I was curious if i could order playboy tv and have it not show up on my directv bill somehow? 

thank you


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

This is a very strange thread.

And I dont think so.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Something will obviously show up on the bill as they do have to charge for it. What exactly that is, I couldn't tell you.

I can tell you it won't be "PORN" in big capital letters. It may just be the channel number. I'm almost betting you're more likely to get a PM with the answer than maybe a post here, but I would be willing to bet that you will get an answer! 

By the way - Welcome to DBSTalk!!! :welcome_s
- a place to get answers to all your DirecTV questions - sometimes even discreetly!


----------



## cycomyco (Mar 16, 2007)

The funniest thread that i have ever read.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

can't...hold it....in..much..longer.....:hurah: :lol:


----------



## JayPSU (Jul 17, 2007)

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure, you're 33!


----------



## phillyjg12 (Mar 29, 2007)

pigeontoe said:


> First off, i just wanted to say i'm a 33 year old man. Also, my directv account is in my name, the reason i ask this is because my mom pays the house bill. I was curious if i could order playboy tv and have it not show up on my directv bill somehow?
> 
> thank you


k this thread made me cry because i was laughing so hard. The answer is a No and I am sure that there are enough options between Cinemax, Showtime, and the internet.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Just tell your mom that you only watch Playboy TV for the articles.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> Just tell your mom that you only watch Playboy TV for the articles.


:lol:


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

pigeontoe said:


> First off, i just wanted to say i'm a 33 year old man. Also, my directv account is in my name, the reason i ask this is because my mom pays the house bill. I was curious if i could order playboy tv and have it not show up on my directv bill somehow?
> 
> thank you


Actually you might be in luck, D* website says:

"What are you waiting for?
Billing is always discreet. Channels or titles will not appear on your bill. Experience up to 4 great hours of Playboy TV for only $9.99. Order a subscription for $17.99 a month."

In all honesty though, why don't you just buy porn on your own and cut out the middle man?


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

JayPSU said:


> Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure, you're 33!


 teens


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Just tell your mom that you only watch Playboy TV for the articles.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry, if you subscribe to the Playboy channel, it appears as *Playboy TV Monthly* on the bill.

If you purchase Adult PPV, it appears as *PPV: ADLT NNN* (where NNN is the channel number).

How do I know? Because my brother, a 38 year old man, lives at my mother's house, I pay my mother's bills, and I see her DIRECTV bills.

A strange thread, indeed.


----------



## toober (Apr 9, 2008)

Switch to online billing and pay your own bill. If momma ain't paying the bill, momma won't know you're watching pron.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi George. I wondered where you went.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

The health benefits of Playboy TV...
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,401722,00.html


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

syphix said:


> The health benefits of Playboy TV...
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,401722,00.html


After all these years I feel much better now. :goodandba


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Why would anyone pay good money to watch _simulated_ sex
in the first place? :shrug:

There so much _free_ pr0n on the internet (or so I've heard :sure
so anyone who pays for it is foolish!


----------



## Bill C (Aug 23, 2006)

:lol:


rrrick8 said:


> Hi George. I wondered where you went.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

I would like to thank the OP and all responders on this thread, as this is exactly what what I needed this morning. Nothing like a good laugh first thing.....



:lol:


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Sorry, if you subscribe to the Playboy channel, it appears as *Playboy TV Monthly* on the bill.
> 
> If you purchase Adult PPV, it appears as *PPV: ADLT NNN* (where NNN is the channel number).
> 
> ...


I once ordered a Girls Gone Wild PPV and it showed up on the bill as "PPV 87" (or something like that). It was discreet.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ansky said:


> I once ordered a Girls Gone Wild PPV and it showed up on the bill as "PPV 87" (or something like that). It was discreet.


How recent? I went back and looked at the bills. The last PPV purchase of any kind was July 2007, and it showed "PPV: ADLT NNN", so not so discrete last year ... Maybe things have changed since then?


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

See his other post!
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1710966#post1710966
Connection ????


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I once had to disallow an expense report submission from an employee. I told him the company can't pay for him to watch porn in his hotel room. He asked me how I knew it was porn. I told him that it was because there was no description on the charge, just some sort of discreet codes.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

You're 33? You must have a bank account. Just switch to auto debit payments and view your bill on line.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

This thread should be a *sticky*. :lol:


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> See his other post!
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1710966#post1710966
> Connection ????


Of course it's related.

Now the question is how long will it take to fill up 2TB with HD PRON?


----------



## jared52 (Sep 24, 2007)

ccsoftball7 said:


> This thread should be a *sticky*. :lol:


Wow...


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

ccsoftball7 said:


> This thread should be a *sticky*. :lol:


Ewwwwww


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I was trying to work in a joke where I thought it was more important that the OP clean up the crumpled up tissues in his bedroom than make sure there wasn't a bill, but now I don't think I have to.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

If you're 33, why hide it? Maybe your mom would like it too? Of course, that would probably work out best if you had two receivers and/or a DVR. I could see how you wouldn't want to watch it WITH her. But two separate rooms would be ok as long as the walls aren't paper thin.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

My last adult block purchase (not Playboy) shows as "PPV: PPV 93 on receiver 16xxx" This was in January.


----------



## Law (Jul 24, 2008)

If you are indeed 33, why not move out of your house and pay your own bills? :nono2:


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

kocuba said:


> Ewwwwww


You read my mind... eeeeeeeeewwwww.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Upstream said:


> I once had to disallow an expense report submission from an employee. I told him the company can't pay for him to watch porn in his hotel room. He asked me how I knew it was porn. I told him that it was because there was no description on the charge, just some sort of discreet codes.


When I use to work for Xerox and had to travel, my manager would give me a long speech before each trip about how they did not pay for me to watch porn, etc.. I finally broke down once and asked how he would even know and he said the price and lack of description was typically a dead give-away.

I would like to thank the OP for his post as my morning had not been going well up until I happened upon this thread. Good thing the cubicals around me are empty as someone probably would have been showered with coffee


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

The guy that created this thread hasn't been back:grin: was this his first thread? weird :eek2:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Of course he could always subscribe to Skinamax, opps, uhhh, I mean Cinemax.

Then tell her he got it for the movies (yeah, movies, yep, that's why I got it&#8230 



ccsoftball7 said:


> This thread should be a *sticky*. :lol:





 kocuba said:


> Ewwwwww


I'll second that Ewwwwww and raise you a Yeech&#8230;


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> How recent? I went back and looked at the bills. The last PPV purchase of any kind was July 2007, and it showed "PPV: ADLT NNN", so not so discrete last year ... Maybe things have changed since then?


Since it was listed separately on the bill, it couldn't possibly be more discr*ete*.

Just not very discr*eet*, unless they actually manage to fool some people with that "ADLT" abbreviation. 

Yes, I have a job that requires me to make distinctions like that -- and because of that, I'm a 33-year-old who doesn't live with his mother, and can afford to pay his own DirecTV bill (but since I can also afford high-speed Internet, I have nothing "adult" on my DirecTV bill).


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

pigeontoe said:


> First off, i just wanted to say i'm a 33 year old man. Also, my directv account is in my name, the reason i ask this is because my mom pays the house bill. I was curious if i could order playboy tv and have it not show up on my directv bill somehow?
> 
> thank you


This has got to be one of the strangest and funniest threads I have ever read.. I would assume you are really a 15 year old boy who doesn't want his mom to see porn charged on the D* bill. You've got to be joking, right?

No, there is no way for porn or anything else you order on D* to not show up on the bill.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

I guess this whole discussion sums up why we should always visit dbstalk first thing in the morning.......just never know what you are going to read


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

I'd like to nominate this thread as one of the best threads in the history of DBS Talk...:lol:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

bruinfever said:


> I'd like to nominate this thread as one of the best threads in the history of DBS Talk...:lol:


I'll second that motion... I had to print the OP out to show my wife when she gets home. She'll get a good laugh from this one. Definitely one of the top 10 postings on here ever.

Good point made above by Law.. if you don't want your mom to see your porn and how much you paid for it, maybe its time to move out of your mom's house. :hurah:

BTW..Can you be a 13 year old boy and have a D* account in your name?


----------



## Malamute2k (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't subscribe to Playboy because my wife will use her karate skills on me when she sees the bill


----------



## Malamute2k (Sep 20, 2007)

Malamute2k said:


> I don't subscribe to Playboy because my wife will use her karate skills on me when she sees the bill


The real reason that I don't subscribe is that she doesn't want me to and I am OK with that.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

bruinfever said:


> I'd like to nominate this thread as one of the best threads in the history of DBS Talk...:lol:


+1


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

txtommy said:


> You're 33? You must have a bank account. Just switch to auto debit payments and view your bill on line.


But then he'd have to pay for it instead of mom.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

bruinfever said:


> I'd like to nominate this thread as one of the best threads in the history of DBS Talk...:lol:


You have my vote


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

pigeontoe said:


> First off, i just wanted to say i'm a 33 year old man.


quick what year were u born ?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

bruinfever said:


> I'd like to nominate this thread as one of the best threads in the history of DBS Talk...:lol:


Third (or fourth or fifth...)

I'm surprised a mod hasn't stopped by to tell us to tone it down a bit, but until they do, party on...


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

DarinC said:


> If you're 33, why hide it? Maybe your mom would like it too?


Oh my Flying Spaghetti Monster! :lol:


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

You people should be ashamed. This poor sole came to you asking for help. Kinda reminds me of the seen from the Wizard of Oz where Dorothy and her three friends are asking the wizard for help. This person will probably need _real_ help after the lambasting he took here. Sounds like a good topic for Dr. Phil.


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

Can I order NFLST and NHLCI without it showing on my bill??? I am a mature man and don't want my wife to know, that I am really paying for all those extra sports channels!!!:hurah:


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

EXTACAMO said:


> You people should be ashamed. This poor sole came to you asking for help. Kinda reminds me of the seen from the Wizard of Oz where Dorothy and her three friends are asking the wizard for help. This person will probably need _real_ help after the lambasting he took here. Sounds like a good topic for Dr. Phil.


Nahhh - I think it's just 'pigeon toe' (OP) just looking for a little 'camel toe'...

:hurah:


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Nahhh - I think it's just 'pigeon toe' (OP) just looking for a little 'camel toe'...
> 
> :hurah:


OMG!!rolling


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

cartrivision said:


> Just tell your mom that you only watch Playboy TV for the articles.


There's articles?:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You're 33? Grow up, stop watching so much pr0n, move out and get your own place!
Your mom has better things to do with her life than washing your sticky shorts!


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh no he di ent.


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

Is it possible to have a second account at the same address? If the OP put his one prOn infested receiver on a seperate account that he had control of and did autopay without a paper bill, his mother wouldn't necessarily see it. Yes, he'd be paying for a full subscription in addition to his Playboy addiction, but at least he could still stay under her roof and not have to pay for his own place.


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

Why don't you just pay for the PPV with a credit card online? Does it show up on the bill then? By the way if it wasn't for playboy stripper news, I would not know what is going on in the world!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DarinC said:


> Oh no he di ent.


 :thats: !rolling :rolling: :lol:


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

ATARI said:


> Third (or fourth or fifth...)
> 
> I'm surprised a mod hasn't stopped by to tell us to tone it down a bit, but until they do, party on...


Oh I'll bet somewhere out there is a mod laughing his tail off, and just not saying anything ........ we call them "stealth mods"


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> Just tell your mom that you only watch Playboy TV for the articles.


haha...thats what i tell my mom but she doesnt believe me. !rolling


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

as an fyi...my wife and I decided to give Playboy a chance to see what it was like recently. For $15 (at the time), it was a waste. Movies were all cut up and barely lasted 70 minutes. It's not worth it. I was counting down the days to remove it from my lineup after the month was up.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> as an fyi...my wife and I decided to give Playboy a chance to see what it was like recently. For $15 (at the time), it was a waste. Movies were all cut up and barely lasted 70 minutes. It's not worth it. I was counting down the days to remove it from my lineup after the month was up.


You turned on a pron channel and watched for 70 minutes? Holy crap!!

:eek2:


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

pigeontoe said:


> First off, i just wanted to say i'm a 33 year old man. Also, my directv account is in my name, the reason i ask this is because my mom pays the house bill.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> as an fyi...my wife and I decided to give Playboy a chance to see what it was like recently. For $15 (at the time), it was a waste. Movies were all cut up and barely lasted 70 minutes. It's not worth it. I was counting down the days to remove it from my lineup after the month was up.


i can only watch it for two mins then i get tired :hurah:jk


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

mx6bfast said:


> as an fyi...my wife and I decided to give Playboy a chance to see what it was like recently. For $15 (at the time), it was a waste. Movies were all cut up and barely lasted 70 minutes....


Who needs to watch an X-rated, D-list sex movie for an hour and ten minutes anyway? :shrug:

:lol:


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

It looks like this thread is starting to take on a life of its own.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

what if this guy is really being serious???


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I think we all thought he was serious, but the premise of a 33 yo man
stil living at home and hiding his fetishes from Mom is just way too
hilarious to treat with respeck and didnity.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> You turned on a pron channel and watched for 70 minutes? Holy crap!!
> 
> :eek2:





turey22 said:


> i can only watch it for two mins then i get tired :hurah:jk


Haha, technically we tivo'd them and then watched them later. it took us a few minutes to actually watch them as we just said "ok this is crap."

btw, speaking of ironic, I think I know why this guy posted here.... http://www.myfoxmemphis.com/myfox/p...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.1.1


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

haha...you guys are mean but funny...have me cracking up at work! lol


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Nick said:


> I think we all thought he was serious, but the premise of a 33 yo man
> stil living at home and hiding his fetishes from Mom is just way too
> hilarious to treat with respeck and didnity.


This has thread has sunk into the depths of the Jerry Springer zone. Lets hear it. JER RY..... JER RY..... JER RY.... JER RY ! ! !


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's all good as long as he's not smokin' "Weeds" and
sneekin' looks at pictures of his smokin' hot mom.
(Mary Louise Parker)


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

well the cheese lady is nice!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I like cheese.

I ate some hot pepper jack cheese with my
southwestern scrambled eggs for lunch today.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Nick said:


> I think we all thought he was serious, but the premise of a 33 yo man
> stil living at home and hiding his fetishes from Mom is just way too
> hilarious to treat with respeck and didnity.


I worked with a guy at Xerox who was single, 42 and still lived at home (typical Southern California 3 bedroom 1.5 bath house)with his parents. I thought he was joking or was taking care of his parents when he first told me but then I came to discover differently. Turns out he was raised to believe that single children are to stay in the nest until they have started their own family. This did not apply to getting married as he told me his brother and his wife lived with mom and dad for almost years before leaving the nest.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I worked with a guy at Xerox who was single, 42 and still lived at home (typical Southern California 3 bedroom 1.5 bath house)with his parents. I thought he was joking or was taking care of his parents when he first told me but then I came to discover differently. Turns out he was raised to believe that single children are to stay in the nest until they have started their own family. This did not apply to getting married as he told me his brother and his wife lived with mom and dad for almost years before leaving the nest.


they sound like a mexican family.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Nick said:


> ...treat with respeck and didnity.


 :up:


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I might just have to make this forum my home page.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

holy crap that OP is funny!!! that takes guts just to post something like that. in his other thread he is building a 2TB enclosure for his hr20(thats alot of porn)


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

No, thats a lot of good tv!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> btw, speaking of ironic, I think I know why this guy posted here.... http://www.myfoxmemphis.com/myfox/p...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.1.1


!rolling

pr0n inspector!! :lol:


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

I hope we hear back from the op, to keep this thread going like it needs any help!


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

I just hope we don't hear back from his mother. I almost feel like we might get him in trouble.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

PPV 593 is usually what it shows up as.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

pigeontoe said:


> First off, i just wanted to say i'm a 33 year old man. Also, my directv account is in my name, the reason i ask this is because my mom pays the house bill. I was curious if i could order playboy tv and have it not show up on my directv bill somehow?
> 
> thank you


That does it! You are GROUNDED young man!

Mom


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Did a Google for "pigeontoe", found a livejournal blog --> birthdate 4-16-1987.


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Just wait till momma walks in on him and the ppv's....



ATARI said:


> Did a Google for "pigeontoe", found a livejournal blog --> birthdate 4-16-1987.


I think that ones a lesbian, not a "33 year old man living with his mom". Could be the same person, who knows.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, c'mon now. A google search for his username? You think a 33-year-old man living with his mom who went through the trouble of posting this question would be foolish enough to recycle a username? No way.

--Mav


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Buy your own house dude.... They're cheap right now.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

DirecTV would make a killing if they figured this out. Just from the posters here alone.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

turey22 said:


> they sound like a mexican family.


You would think so but in his case, Irish!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

DarinC said:


> I just hope we don't hear back from his mother. I almost feel like we might get him in trouble.


I wonder when/if he calls to order it, they will ask for a note from his Mommy


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> Haha, technically we tivo'd them and then watched them later. it took us a few minutes to actually watch them as we just said "ok this is crap."
> 
> btw, speaking of ironic, I think I know why this guy posted here.... http://www.myfoxmemphis.com/myfox/p...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.1.1


how much do you get paid an hour? :grin: omg where is this guy anyway? :lol: 
maybe he lost his computer privileges. :eek2:


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

If he is building up 2TB of porn.. Isn't all the porn in SD? That would be a little over 6x whatever the hr20/21 holds in SD. That's a lot of hours.... Would it be easier just to download it and mediashare? :lol: :lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

SV is that you? :lol:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

RobertE said:


> SV is that you? :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

RobertE said:


> SV is that you? :lol:


Dad called.. YOUR GROUNDED :lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

he could always create a new account 1 rcvr, Family and Playboy, but that raises the question

WHAT KIND OF FAMILY IS THAT!!!!!!   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

RobertE said:


> SV is that you? :lol:


!rolling


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Reminds me of the South Park episode, "*Jackovasaurs*..


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

DarinC said:


> Oh no he di ent.


BWA HA HA HA HA HA!!!! :lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

braven said:


> BWA HA HA HA HA HA!!!! :lol:


hmm Oh I can think of something, but I am positive I cannot say it here. It would have to be PM


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Dude, everything in your post except 'Can I get playboy channel without it showing up on my bill' is completely unnecessary. How desperate are you for attention that you tell intimate details of your personal life to a bunch of strangers? You are a 15 year old boy no matter how old you say you are biologically.A man would know better.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe your bill will come wrapped in a plain brown envelope.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

bcrab said:


> Maybe your bill will come wrapped in a plain brown envelope.


LOL!!!


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

rey_1178 said:


> Dude, everything in your post except 'Can I get playboy channel without it showing up on my bill' is completely unnecessary. How desperate are you for attention that you tell intimate details of your personal life to a bunch of strangers? You are a 15 year old boy no matter how old you say you are biologically.A man would know better.


Or, he really is a man and his "mom" is actually his "wife"


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Why let your mother pay for that crap just close your eyes use your imagination and you can be with anybody you want.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

You could intercept the mail before anyone gets to it, and use some white out.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

IcedOmega13 said:


> You could intercept the mail before anyone gets to it, and use some *store bought* white out.


There...I fixed it for you.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

cycomyco said:


> The funniest thread that i have ever read.


then you need to get out more


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Strejcek said:


> Or, he really is a man and his "mom" is actually his "wife"


!rolling !rolling lol!!


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

jungleland said:


> then you need to get out more


:lol:


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey OP, there is better porn on the internet than you will see on Playboy tv. I bet the OP is getting off on this thread by jerking us around and trying to stick it us all the while coming up short.


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

gfrang said:


> Why let your mother pay for that crap just close your eyes use your imagination and you can be with anybody you want.


"You can't control who pops in."


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

sore_bluto said:


> "You can't control who pops in."


Or what pops out........:lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I wonder if he keeps his tv underneath his mattres?:nono2:


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

"Shock the Monkey" Peter Gabriel Some how this reminds me of that song


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

This thread is out of hand.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Or what pops out........:lol:


:icon_lame jk !rolling


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Maybe Jeniffer Anniston can help him out I just read she is available


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> This thread is out of hand.


Yeah, but I haven't laughed this hard in weeks... we have some real comedians around here... just one question... obviously SV hasn't seen this thread yet...


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

gfrang said:


> "Shock the Monkey" Peter Gabriel Some how this reminds me of that song


'_Shock_' the Monkey?

:grin:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Yeah, but I haven't laughed this hard in weeks... we have some real comedians around here... just one question... obviously SV hasn't seen this thread yet...


I guess I was too subtle with my joke. 

"out of hand" ...  :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> I guess I was too subtle with my joke.
> 
> "out of hand" ...  :lol:


Yup...it sure looks like we're one stroke away from having this thread closed....


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup...it sure looks like we're one stroke away from having this thread closed....


He is over 18 in may take a few more


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Yeah, but I haven't laughed this hard in weeks... we have some real comedians around here... just one question... obviously SV hasn't seen this thread yet...


I thought the OP was his alter ego. :lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

RobertE said:


> I thought the OP was his alter ego. :lol:


no, I don't think so. my former avatar, on the other hand (Ataru) is a different story.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

anytime during the day when I need a good laugh, I see if anything new is posted in this thread. I have laughed out loud at work 3 or 4 times.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> '_Shock_' the Monkey?
> 
> :grin:


A long time ago i worked with a English man in a motorcycle shop.
Shock the monkey is a English term like choke the chicken, playing with Willie.
Give it a wank.
Like Willie is happy again. Hope this helps.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

gfrang said:


> A long time ago i worked with a English man in a motorcycle shop.
> Shock the monkey is a English term like choke the chicken, playing with Willie.
> Give it a wank.
> Like Willie is happy again. Hope this helps.


I see - I was thinking 'Spank'.........

:hurah:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

:heybaby: :blush:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup...it sure looks like we're one stroke away from having this thread closed....


I'm gonna have to agree... I believe this thread has reached its climax...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

There is a "Climax in Georgia.

(Woops! My bad...wrong thread.)


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Yea, and a BLUE BALL in Pennsylvania. :lol:


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

And lest I forget BIRD IN HAND Pennsylvania.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

EXTACAMO said:


> And lest I forget BIRD IN HAND Pennsylvania.


Is that better than 2 in a bush?


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

Coincidence that this appeared at the same time as this topic thread?

http://www.wdtn.com/global/story.asp?s=8825514


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> Is that better than 2 in a bush?


Would a mod please stop this madness. :lol: :rolling:


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

homebase said:


> Coincidence that this appeared at the same time as this topic thread?
> 
> http://www.wdtn.com/global/story.asp?s=8825514


Isn't that the home of the WHOPPER. :eek2:


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Nick said:


> There is a "Climax in Georgia.


And don't forget Cumming.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I leave you guys alone for 7 days and come back to this mess? :nono2: :lol:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

DarinC said:


> And don't forget Cumming.


:barf:


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

EXTACAMO said:


> Would a mod please stop this madness. :lol: :rolling:


when i was a kid my mother told me if you keep doing that you will go blind so i stopped when i needed glasses well the mods can't see this tread anymore so what's tell ya.


----------



## Harry Seldon (Feb 6, 2008)

kevinwmsn said:


> Is that better than 2 in a bush?


Which Bush?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am surprised no one has thought of Nell


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

gfrang said:


> when i was a kid my mother told me if you keep doing that you will go blind so i stopped when i needed glasses well the mods can't see this tread anymore so what's tell ya.


i have to shave my palms every day


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> i have to shave my palms every day


*Hypertrichosis??*


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> I am surprised no one has thought of Nell


Was he the one that wet his space suite on get off i mean liftoff?


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> *Hypertrichosis??*


lol:lol:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

http://artfiles.art.com/images/-/He...Camels-Foot-Photographic-Print-C11847890.jpeg


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> http://artfiles.art.com/images/-/He...Camels-Foot-Photographic-Print-C11847890.jpeg


Betcha their's a lot of meat on that drumstick.:eek2:


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Tim Allen told this joke on Leno a few weeks ago:

"I went to my doctor and he said, 'You're going to have to quit masturbating.' "

"Why?"

"Because I'm trying to examine you."


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nick said:


> It's all good as long as he's not smokin' "Weeds" and
> sneekin' looks at pictures of his smokin' hot mom.
> (Mary Louise Parker)


Ya, I saw that... first I went oh no, he woudn't do that, then he did and I was on the floor !rolling . I've had friends who had MILFS, but my own? OMG. They might have stepped over a line there.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

rey_1178 said:


> http://artfiles.art.com/images/-/He...Camels-Foot-Photographic-Print-C11847890.jpeg


here ya go it'll take your mind off of it


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

IcedOmega13 said:


> here ya go it'll take your mind off of it


oh momma!


----------



## sngalla (Jan 18, 2008)

jrodfoo said:


> anytime during the day when I need a good laugh, I see if anything new is posted in this thread. I have laughed out loud at work 3 or 4 times.


I'm right with you there.

I can't believe this is still going. :lol:


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

IcedOmega13 said:


> here ya go it'll take your mind off of it


There are some things I wish I could unsee. :eek2:


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I thought the clock thread was otw (off the wall) well this one got it beat big time (no pun intended):lol:


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

are we ever going to hear from him again?


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

turey22 said:


> are we ever going to hear from him again?


Did his mom send him to his room.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Jon J said:


> Did his mom send him to his room.


probably in there "busy"!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

turey22 said:


> are we ever going to hear from him again?


This is page seven and with all that's transpired in the last seven pages, I am not surprised that the OP has not raised his head out of the hole again. How many times does the mole need to get bopped before he finds another exit? :lol:


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

turey22 said:


> are we ever going to hear from him again?


I doubt it. The OP's mother just got the D* bill. :lol:


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

If this is a chronic problem a doctor might recommend treatment or even amputation.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

gfrang said:


> If this is a chronic problem a doctor might recommend treatment or even amputation.


OUCH! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

getting back to the OPs original question. IS there a way to setup playboy so that you can see it and not have it on the bill? There used to be a way, but the loophole was closed.

so if the OP ever comes back, my advice. Get a girlfriend and you won't need playboy


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> getting back to the OPs original question. IS there a way to setup playboy so that you can see it and not have it on the bill? There used to be a way, but the loophole was closed.
> 
> so if the OP ever comes back, my advice. Get a girlfriend and you won't need playboy


But just don't marry her or you'll need it again.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Today on Dr. Phil..... 33year old trying to hide a pr0n addiction from his live in mother. From India satellite company csr's weigh in on the best way to hide pr0n on your bill. Stay tuned. :grin:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> curt8403 said:
> 
> 
> > Get a girlfriend and you won't need playboy
> ...


Which one - Playboy or a girlfriend?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Which one - Playboy or a girlfriend?


Ah, an excellent question, grasshopper. :lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

EXTACAMO said:


> Today on Dr. Phil..... 33year old trying to hide a pr0n addiction from his live in mother. From *India* satellite company csr's weigh in on the best way to hide pr0n on your bill. Stay tuned. :grin:


I spent 10 years studying with the Maharisha Guru in his cave, 10 long years, only to learn that it is cold in a cave.


----------



## Bill C (Aug 23, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> getting back to the OPs original question. IS there a way to setup playboy so that you can see it and not have it on the bill? There used to be a way, but the loophole was closed.
> 
> so if the OP ever comes back, my advice. Get a girlfriend and you won't need playboy


would that be his left hand?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Bill C said:


> would that be his left hand?


no, one of these http://corpsesforsale.com/


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

curt8403 said:


> I spent 10 years studying with the Maharisha Guru in his cave, 10 long years, only to learn that it is cold in a cave.


Being in that cold environment so long, I assume you used George's excuse on Seinfeld.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

IcedOmega13 said:


> here ya go it'll take your mind off of it


I know I'm skating on thin ice but I have to say this...

That's no camel toe, that's a moose knuckle.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Draconis said:


> I know I'm skating on thin ice but I have to say this...
> 
> That's no camel toe, that's a moose knuckle.


dude the moose knuckle is the male version of the camel toe


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> no, one of these http://corpsesforsale.com/


Reminds me of the Roling Stones song Start Me Up when they sang "she makes a dead man come".


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Is this thread still alive?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Is this thread still alive?


Somehow it has managed to defy the laws of the universe and still lives on. Much like a 33 year old in his moms basement. :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

War!

Religion!

Politics!

Stock Talk!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Nope. 


Didn't work.


The thread's still here.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Only the OP can shut it down and he"s not talking


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

gfrang said:


> Only the OP can shut it down and he"s not talking


Maybe he got grounded and mom took away his computer. :eek2:


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

He might of got a life size doll


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

His geek glasses may be fogged over and he can't see to type....


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gfrang said:


> Only the OP can shut it down and he"s not talking


I'm sure someone else can make an executive decision.

Please someone, anyone, make an executive decision. :sure:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> War!
> 
> Religion!
> 
> ...


A noble effort indeed.

Elect Drew2k for President!!!!!!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

gfrang said:


> He might of got a life size doll


6,000 dollars? I doubt it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

There are other ways to get a thread shutdown. And this one has reached that point.

Cheers,
Tom


----------

